# Chant as an improvised tradition



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> DoReFaMi said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding is that the concept of "composer" didn't fully arise until the Renaissance. Before that, most music was anonymous and vocal. You were supposed to write it to the glory of God - not use it as a tool for self-expression.
> ...


----------

